# FutureShop e-coupons: $15 off $50; and $50 off $500 | June 2-11 2006



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

They do sell MacBooks and other Apple stuff at futureshop-but the Macbooks are still the same price with edu discount.(if not cheaper)


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

your title is misleading. $150 off $500??? i almost fainted.

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 

nice coupons though.


----------



## pollux (May 1, 2000)

xorpion said:


> your title is misleading. $150 off $500??? i almost fainted.
> 
> :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:



Me too. The title really got me


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Edited title. Hope that helps.


----------

